# 5085M Exhaust Pipe



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have noticed the exhaust pipes are located on either sides of these tractors. Is it an option as to which side the exhaust pipe is located or is this just different year models. I see pictures of supposedly the same year model and the pipe might be on either side. also can a loader be installed with any pipe location.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Some devices load pictures reversed. Maybe it is as simple as a camera vs. a cell phone for the pic.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> I have noticed the exhaust pipes are located on either sides of these tractors. Is it an option as to which side the exhaust pipe is located or is this just different year models. I see pictures of supposedly the same year model and the pipe might be on either side. also can a loader be installed with any pipe location.


Exhaust pipe configure is an option when ordering, same pipe in same place but reversed is likely a photo problem...however, there are choices.....down, corner post, standard...some may even be available on different sides. Not sure


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok thanks , I had not thought about the picture being reversed.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It's not reversed pictures unless in rare cases. The 2011 model indeed has the exhaust on the left side.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

BWfarms said:


> It's not reversed pictures unless in rare cases. The 2011 model indeed has the exhaust on the left side.


Yup, standard configuration is straight pipe on left side. Optional was the right side "corner post". Or you could get the horizontal down pipe I.e. orchards, vineyards use.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Yup, standard configuration is straight pipe on left side. Optional was the right side "corner post". Or you could get the horizontal down pipe I.e. orchards, vineyards use.


Or a fella can just lop it off like this!

I had to make this modification after a branch rearranged my pipe! Works good but doesn't look the nicest.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Orchard6 said:


> Or a fella can just lop it off like this!
> I had to make this modification after a branch rearranged my pipe! Works good but doesn't look the nicest.


Well.. That'll work, anyway! I have a small cab JD that's my raker/tedder tractor. Used to have the down spout. The fumes would always work in the cab without fail.

Cut a hole in the hood and installed a vertical pipe. Cut down on the fumes by 90%.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Heard a guy refer to the downturned exhaust as the factory installed weed burner.


----------

